

N.S.A. Calls Violations of Privacy ‘Minuscule’ - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/17/us/nsa-calls-violations-of-privacy-minuscule.html?hp

======
VierScar
Officer, I only murdered one person - that's minuscule compared to the amount
in a year! Surely you can let me go? Comparatively, I've basically done
nothing wrong.

Excellent defence..

------
Zigurd
Well, compared to the size of all of Utah, that place for storing your
documents and communications is "miniscule."

The striking thing is that they say things like this while, simultaneously,
Wyden and Udall are warning everyone it's the tip of the iceberg, and there
are vast quantities of documents yet to be released by Greenwald. What do they
expect to happen?

